# New direction, went MaxTrax...



## jstudrawa (Mar 20, 2008)

*New direction, went MaxTrax... (updated)*

Well, events unfolded and I came across a great opportunity to acquire a couple small MaxTrax layouts from a fellow racer and it worked out to create a nice 4x14.5 road course.

Spent Satruday at Homer's elevating and laying out the track a bit. He's graciously letting my build it at his place and I find that he sneaks out there to work on it without me! I see why he was so nice about it!

Anyway, a few pics from this weekend. Track is just laying there, not secured yet. We elevated the corner instead of the hairpin (Max Trax site shows the hairpin being elevated) as you'll lose sight of less track this way.

Update: Added styrene barriers around the entire track as well as window screen/chain link fencing along the primary curves. Painted the table green and the bridge grey. Ran a few laps to test power and the slots joints, worked great. A couple more sessions and she comes home!!!!!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Very nice ... hows it drive?


----------



## jstudrawa (Mar 20, 2008)

Unfortunately, we didn't hook up power yet. That'll be this week. From the looks of her, should be a good lap for my 8 yo. and new people. Not too technical, just a couple of hairpins really. I think it'll be fast laps.


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Outstanding.Nice and fast just like I like it too.

I did the same thing as you tho without a Max.Not too technical,for two reasons.I like speed,and,the newbies dont get discouraged forever from slots because the layout is too technical and the deslot every three feet.

Very nice track.:thumbsup:

Mike(Ice9)


----------



## jstudrawa (Mar 20, 2008)

Mike(^RacerX^) said:


> Outstanding.Nice and fast just like I like it too.
> 
> I did the same thing as you tho without a Max.Not too technical,for two reasons.I like speed,and,the newbies dont get discouraged forever from slots because the layout is too technical and the deslot every three feet.
> 
> ...


Thanks, that's exactly the intention.

Now I need to look for landscaping ideas. I plan on doing a pseudo-chainlink fence look for barriers.

I think I want grandstands and a few diecast cars, as well as a corner for my slot cars (only have a dozen or two).

Off to researching I go


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*!!!*

Your one lucky S.O.B.!!! Very nice indeed.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Looks great, I love the Max Trax, they are very nice. My only concern with your layout would be with marshaling... it looks like it could be difficult to get to cars that come off in the corner in the bottom turn.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Like the elevation! Keep the pix coming. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## jstudrawa (Mar 20, 2008)

martybauer31 said:


> Looks great, I love the Max Trax, they are very nice. My only concern with your layout would be with marshaling... it looks like it could be difficult to get to cars that come off in the corner in the bottom turn.


There is that, and also that by elevating we have lost the ability to easily make an oval by moving a few sections.

For marshaling, I think we can just do crash and burns or move the drivers stations a bit left as a whole and allow room for a marshal in the right corner to hang out if need be.

For oval, I am toying with the idea of a another Max or Wiz oval that would be hinged on the wall and come down on top of this one. Just a thought, haven't even measured anything yet. Would be cool tho, since they could share the power supply and PC.


----------



## jstudrawa (Mar 20, 2008)

Added updates to first post.


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

Question:

In the picture you posted from yesterday I noticed that you have like this meshing stuff for the corners. Would you be so kind as to tell me what that is and how you secured it? I would eventually like to go the maxtraxx way, I always drool looking at their site. Right now I'm on a bit of a smaller layout - 12'x4' of tomy track. While nice it's nowhere near as nice as what you have laid out there.

Real sweet looking that's for sure.

Cheers,
Xence


----------



## jstudrawa (Mar 20, 2008)

Xence said:


> Question:
> 
> In the picture you posted from yesterday I noticed that you have like this meshing stuff for the corners. Would you be so kind as to tell me what that is and how you secured it? I would eventually like to go the maxtraxx way, I always drool looking at their site. Right now I'm on a bit of a smaller layout - 12'x4' of tomy track. While nice it's nowhere near as nice as what you have laid out there.
> 
> ...


The fencing is simply window screen in a roll from Lowe's, specifically charcoal fiberglass window screen (they have aluminum fiberglass too, denoting a lighter grey color). Took an X-Acto knife to cut 4 inch wide strips (rolls are 84" long by 48 or 36" wide at the store, $5-$6 or so). 

We took 1/4 inch steel rods cut into 4 inch lengths, taped the ends and rolled them up. The tension of the rod in the hole in the table allows me to twist the rods to bring back a tight fence if it loosens from cars hitting it over time. It's a very nice and forgiving barrier and really looks like chain link fence on the track.

Also, the "fence posts" are 1/16 (or so) drop-ceiling hanger wire that Homer had a lot of and used on his road course, which we cut into 4" lengths. They are also the 1 1/4" posts holding the white styrene barrier, they come across well there too.

Edit: Don't discount your Tomy track, I've run across some pics of really well done tables. I just got lucky on this one, I had already designed a Tomy layout and had ordered the Trakmate PSU and lap software. This Max was a last minute opportunity that I agonized over. It may be a bit smoother and less pieces, but it's not infinitely configurable like sectional. You have many many options at your disposal. I have at most 2 or 3 with these pieces I have, and with the elevation... they're a bit of work to make happen


----------

